# bramy garazowe warszawa



## Effepsype (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello there,

I am hunting for a garage door provider in Poland (I have been living and working in this country for 3 years now) and was wondering if you have met anybody really worth recommending. Recently I came across a company called Rapi.eu which is located where I live - in Warsaw. Have you heard of them? You can view their web site here: bramy garazowe warszawa

I need some advice on how to mount garage doors correctly and might even wind up selecting them to do the work for me. I'll add that I don't have a big spending budget mainly because I have already spent a whole lot on the interior of the property (flooring, furnishings, kitchen appliances).

I would love to hear back from you

Cheers


----------

